# IP Video V2.39-A



## evergreen820

We are running four webcams from our home, using IP Video V2.39-A, broadcasting through getmyip.com. Our installer is belly-up and I am trying to figure the system out on my own. Does anyone know where I can find a manual for this type system or at least how I can change the config to send motion detection emails to my email address, instead of the installer?


----------

